# Curtain Instalation



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi guys
Some of you will remember my post of turning a pine log into a 11" vase. I showed the picture of the mess I generated by just debarking the log. This is the picture of the mess I showed then.

The second picture is inside the curtain and shows at the top left how I installed this inverted stretcher to hold the two rods. Strong as you can make it. Later I am going to box the top around the curtain with sheet metal with small holes in it to catch the dust.Like a filter. I can get much as I need from where I used to work.It won't be permanent just a knock down affair. I made the stretcher cause I didn't want to install any posts.

The third picture shows the whole outside of the curtain. Dimensions are six feet long by 5 feet . The entrance is inside the 5 foot side. Total cost $50.22cents, I had the wood and nails already.This will help a lot as I continue to turn larger and larger hunks of pine. That takes care of one problem I encountered in turning my last vase. The next one won't be so easy to correct as this was but that problem is going down. Well anyone care to comment? Mitch


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

nice job mit-ch i like problem solving. iam working on my dust collection problem. rich1


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Rich. Yes, dust is a problem. I never had such a mess before I started turning. The sanding gets everyplace. I have a rigid ceiling dust collector and the filter gets loaded every couple days. Keep us posted buddy. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is a great idea Mitch. If I find a place that I can put a basement work shop that idea is ideal. Using for tuning or any woodworking you can play magic show and go in with a log or blank and come out with the finished product.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mitch

Looks like an excellent idea there. Consider using something like this next to your lathe: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11312 It may help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good idea Mitch. Now with some hot and cold running water. You wont have to go to the house toget rid of the dust. LOL. It does look like a shower.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
Thanks buddy. It does stop a shower of debris when turning and makes clean up a snap . I had a shop all my life but never had a dirty one till I started turning. Sanding dust is over an inch thick in some hard to get at places. My overhead dust cleaner gets the filter stuffed up in a couple days. When not in use, I can slide both curtains together and tie them together and they hang in the center of the shop. Thanks. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hamlin
Thanks, I already considered one of them. I never saw that one from Rockler but I used to work in a metal shop and can make one of them myself for nothing. The one I want to make will be longer like baseboard heating and will catch the debris I try to direct to my right and behind me. I am working on some more drawers and when finished will make that. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've given me an idea Mitch. but I'll have to pick the right moment to suggest it to my wife. We have a guest bathroom which is seldom used, there is plenty of room in the shower cubicle for the turning centre and myself, at the end of each session wheel out the lathe and take a shower!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Thanks for replying Harry. I am afraid that you have more guts than I have to suggest to the missus you want to turn in that beautiful shower. lol Woudn't it be tough wheeling in over the 6 inch step and most of all you better find a very good way of keeping the turning debris out of the drain. This almost u-seeable stuff gets in places you never could imagine. Outside of that that sounds like a plan. What is wrong with installing a curtain under the basement steps off the stair stringers? When finished push curtain up against one stringer to hang neatly out of the way.Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry,
I would have thought that you being the master of the house hahaha, you would have set the Lathe up in the front room. Then you could use the guest bathroom as a finishing room, problem solved hahaha
Sorry Marline
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

harrysin said:


> You've given me an idea Mitch. but I'll have to pick the right moment to suggest it to my wife. We have a guest bathroom which is seldom used, there is plenty of room in the shower cubicle for the turning centre and myself, at the end of each session wheel out the lathe and take a shower!


Hi Harry,

Lots of flowers.. LOTS!! Oh and a very nice elegant dinner for the Mrs. Maybe just maybe she might give it a seconds thought. 

Just teasing ya my friend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete/Ken
I actually have an agreement with Marlene, I don't interfere with the inside of the house and she "allows" me to do what I want in the shed and garden! It works well, she doesn't use any of MY machines and I don't use any of HERS, ie; cooker, washing machine, dishwasher, microwave, food mixer etc. In fact, she wouldn't have a clue how to switch on any of my machines just as I haven't a clue how to operate hers, other than to switch the microwave to 30seconds to re-heat a cup of cold tea.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn it Mitch, there always has to be problems, I forgot about the 6" step and as for the basement steps, another problem, we don't have a basement! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

More important, does she mess with your bottle of heavenly nectar you consume each evening? Are you sure you didnt lick the lid before you used the bandsaw? 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> More important, does she mess with your bottle of heavenly nectar you consume each evening? Are you sure you didnt lick the lid before you used the bandsaw?
> 
> Corey



The only time she touches my "medicine" bottles Corey is the odd occasion when I'm on Skype and you talkative guys prevent me from leaving the room, she will bring me the correct dose. I swear that I was stone cold sober when I decided to reshape my thumb.


----------

